# Exotic animals across the EU



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

On the occasion of World Animal Day, on 4 October 2012, FVE organises a Conference in Brussels, with the support of the Cyprus Presidency of the Council of the EU with the title: *"Import & keeping of exotic animals in EU: existing concerns and risks - current challenges to meet".*

The purpose of this event is to exchange information on the ways that exotic animals enter EU market and end up in the different EU countries; to point out the risks for animal health and welfare and their impact on public health; to identify critical points of the problem and propose sustainable solutions.

Agenda


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> On the occasion of World Animal Day, on 4 October 2012, FVE organises a Conference in Brussels, with the support of the Cyprus Presidency of the Council of the EU with the title: *"Import & keeping of exotic animals in EU: existing concerns and risks - current challenges to meet".*
> 
> The purpose of this event is to exchange information on the ways that exotic animals enter EU market and end up in the different EU countries; to point out the risks for animal health and welfare and their impact on public health; to identify critical points of the problem and propose sustainable solutions.
> 
> Agenda


Are you attending this?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Geomyda said:


> Are you attending this?


You bet….


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Look forward to hearing the reports eminating from this?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

It is going to be an interesting couple of days that’s for sure!


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> It is going to be an interesting couple of days that’s for sure!


Chris, can you post the agenda and list of speakers for this event. The existing link does not seem to work?

FYI http://www.worldanimalday.co.uk/eventcategory/belgium/
no event listed??


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I was on their website this morning, all their pages appear to be down except a simplified version of the home page. 
Try again tomorrow perhaps? The link Chris put up was correct :2thumb:


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> I was on their website this morning, all their pages appear to be down except a simplified version of the home page.
> Try again tomorrow perhaps? The link Chris put up was correct :2thumb:


It would be interesting to know the programme of speakers and the topics of their presentations?
Earlier today, I attended a presentation with a vet whom covered the front page story in the recent Veterinary press. Of course, this story cites the paper by Areana, Warwick and Steadman. The validity and source material from this paper is rather spurious and as such deserves to be questioned?
My concern, is that the forthcoming European meeting is also promoting credibility in a paper which is rather poorly constructed and not worthy of support.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Geomyda said:


> It would be interesting to know the programme of speakers and the topics of their presentations?
> Earlier today, I attended a presentation with a vet whom covered the front page story in the recent Veterinary press. Of course, this story cites the paper by Areana, Warwick and Steedman,
> The validity and source material from this paper is rather spurious and as such deserves to be questioned?
> My concern, is that the forthcoming European meeting is also promoting credibility in a paper which is rather poorly constructed and not worthy of support.


75% of exotic pets survive less than a year, claims study | Latest headlines | Vetsonline
The attached link refers to a front cover story of an important Veterinary publication. 
How many Vets are really supportive of the findings of this recently pubilcised paper and is the Veterinary community able to validate the stated "facts"?


----------

